# bulking question



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

when on a clean bulk how much per week is about right to gain with minimal fat gains.ive noticed some guys on here bulking and they dont seem to have put on much fat so how much are u gaining a week roughly

thanks


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

dont hold me to this but iv (read) anywhere from half a pound to 2.5 lbs :whistling:

depends on person i suppose ie

diet

training

genetics if your a hard gainer or gain easy

dedication


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

1/2lb per week seems fairly reasonable, perhaps a bit less like 1/4 lb per week that is either 24lb or 12lb per year which is a lot.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

Con said:


> 1/2lb per week seems fairly reasonable, perhaps a bit less like 1/4 lb per week that is either 24lb or 12lb per year which is a lot.


are you talking natty here hope so lol :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> are you talking natty here hope so lol :tongue:


 On steriods a 24lb gain of muscle would be physique altering freakyness.

12lb would be a realistic yet very good gain in the first couple of years of using when speaking pure muscle.

When non natural you will gain a bit more water than natural and perhaps fat if your going for an all out bulk.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Is that all? ****, think i've gained my years worth in a month then! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

JakeJ16 said:


> Is that all? ****, think i've gained my years worth in a month then! :lol:


 When your a TOTAL newbee you may gain slighty more.

You are confusing fat/water/glycogen/internal waste with real muscle.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

well ive been gaining a pound per week for last 8 or 9 weeks but last week 1 and a half i might lower my carbs or something ive been doing 15mins cardio after weights 4 times a week


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

m14rky said:


> well ive been gaining a pound per week for last 8 or 9 weeks but last week 1 and a half i might lower my carbs or something ive been doing 15mins cardio after weights 4 times a week


 If your getting bigger around the chest arms and legs yet your waist stays pretty much the same your doing well change nothing. If your abbs are disappearing and your trousers are getting tighter add in more cardio or adjust diet!


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Con said:


> When your a TOTAL newbee you may gain slighty more.
> 
> You are confusing fat/water/glycogen/internal waste with real muscle.


Yeah you're right. I think some of it is definatly fat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Diet down until every part of your body has as much fat/give as the fat on the top of your hand then weigh your self after using the bathroom.

Then do whatever you do for a year and once the year is up do the diet again and weigh your self.......if you have gained even a few lb your doing better than 99% of people in the gym. That is reality.......


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

diet currently is

80g oats 50g whey

100g chicken 50g rice uncooked nando sauce green beans

same as above with 150g chicken

same as above

pwo 50g oats 50g whey

200g chicken 50g rice green beans peas carrots

50g peanut butter 50g casein

i take some fish oil caps and have some fruit throughout the day

how it look?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

m14rky said:


> diet currently is
> 
> 80g oats 50g whey
> 
> ...


A few points.

Needs more variety of veg than just green beans.

More variety in meat, chicken is not a perfect protein now add steak to your chicken meal and you have a perfect protein meal.

Drop the rice in the final meat meal.

Add a multi vitamin with breakfast.

Drink 4 liters of water per day.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

m14rky said:


> diet currently is
> 
> 80g oats 50g whey
> 
> ...


There doesn't seem enough variety in there to me, where's the fish? Tuna perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

JakeJ16 said:


> There doesn't seem enough variety in there to me, where's the fish? Tuna perhaps?


 He has fish oil.

Canned Tuna is a poor choice of food, its good if your short on cash but if your going to eat fish for a nutritional value other than protein get a good slab of fresh salmon or sea bass.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry forgot to write i take a multi vit i sometimes do have stuff other than chicken but i gave u 1 day example i use chicken because i can do it quick and pack it all in a cooler and take it 2 work with me.i dont like fish much tinned salmon and tuna is it as far as fish goes 4 me lol


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

ok then what about someone with realy good genetics surely these guys will grow a lot more than and avrage dude who goes to the gym dont you think ??

like all the pros thay got good genetics thay dont all just start out on gear and hope for the best thay must of trained for a bit and thought woops iv got somthing good here wheres the assistance i need to get freaky lol :thumbup1:

my thoughts anyway

basically

if youv got silly genetics youll grow a lot more than normal people would

if your normaly youll get avrage gains

if your a realy hard gainer youll find it hard to put on relay good mass without everything beging perfect.

train hard eat good and rest and grow


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

hey con well im currently at 11 stone 4 my avatar pic was taken about 6 months ago im not as lean as that now but im still in my 32 waist jeans can see some abs if u look hard enough.i want to be in that condition in my avatar and at about 12 stone.do u think i should diet down now or carry on going.ive made the changes to the diet like u told me?


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

just bulk for a yr mate see where u are this time next yr :thumbup1:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

yea thats what im thinking although i would like to be in slightly better condition than i am now


----------

